# 2000 Pontiac Grand Am harmonic balancer replacement



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Sure it isn't the belt tensioner? A bad tensioner almost always the reason for early belt failure.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's a procedure for a Grand Prix. It's probably the same on a Grand Am. First, take a look at the balancer and see if there is clearance to get a puller in there. A puller is needed to get it off. 

http://www.justanswer.com/pontiac/1sqjf-remove-harmonic-balancer-2000-grand-prix.html

Have you looked at the balancer to see why it's shredding belts?


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

must not be able to see that procedure without paying first


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I didn't pay anything and I can see the drawings and procedure. Did you scroll down?


----------

